# BlueFox simple animation



## BlueFox gui (Dec 5, 2016)

this is a simple animation it's not perfect and the quality is not the best sorry about that XD but i hope you enjoy ^^


----------



## Acrux (Apr 26, 2017)

nice, looks like a new pokemon lol


----------



## Sliter (Apr 26, 2017)

flash? Gif? how you did?
nice work, btw  o3o


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 26, 2017)

Acrux said:


> nice, looks like a new pokemon lol


haha yes XD
thanks ^^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sliter said:


> flash? Gif? how you did?
> nice work, btw  o3o


thanks, i used adobe flash to draw and animate, and exported to GIF


----------



## iAqua (Apr 26, 2017)

Cool stuff.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Apr 26, 2017)

Here:
Removed the frame loop, added delay, cleaned the borders, and added some minor stuff:


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 26, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Here:
> Removed the frame loop, added delay, cleaned the borders, and added some minor stuff:


hehe thats cool, thanks owo
if you want, i think i have the flash file here, so you can have it with a better quality ^^


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Apr 26, 2017)

at work atm, cant do much sorry~


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 26, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> at work atm, cant do much sorry~


nah don't worry, you don't need to do nothing ^^
and sorry for bother you at your work XD


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Apr 26, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> nah don't worry, you don't need to do nothing ^^
> and sorry for bother you at your work XD


No problem ;D


----------

